
Remarkable tablets can now convert handwriting to text - thaumaturgy
https://blog.remarkable.com/how-to-get-the-most-out-of-remarkables-new-handwriting-conversion-feature-9f3a05ba6f0c
======
cimmanom
How effectively? How good is the handwriting recognition with messy scrawls?

